# Work Visa Costs for Employers



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

While negotiating a contract with an employer it was noted that related Visa costs would have to be re-paid should the applicant leave the company within the probation period.

My understanding is that the employer must apply for the work visa / labour card before you arrive in country then when you arrive you must do a medical followed by the application for residency visa.

Can someone tell me what it cost the employer to ..

a.) Process the work / labour permit
b.) The medical costs
c.) The residency visa

In addition I would like to know what documentation has to be supplied to the employer _before they can start processing_ the application for the work visa ?

I realise that these costs are NORMALLY covered by the employer, however in this instance, I would like to make sure that should I leave within the probation period for whatever reason I am fully aware of the costs involved.

This particular company mentioned a staggeringly high amount and I need verification of these costs to ensure that I am not taken advantage of

I appreciate your input


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

MichaelJ47 said:


> While negotiating a contract with an employer it was noted that related Visa costs would have to be re-paid should the applicant leave the company within the probation period.
> 
> My understanding is that the employer must apply for the work visa / labour card before you arrive in country then when you arrive you must do a medical followed by the application for residency visa.
> 
> ...


Dont know the exact figure, there was an increase recently. It is around 9000 dirhams.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, that is about what I thought because I was quoted between AED 15 000 & 20 000 in this particular instance and had an idea someone was trying a stunt on me.

In addition, I also hear that the Labour Ministry forbids employers from trying to recover these costs from employees whether in breach or otherwise. But laws seem to change so fast it is difficult to stay up to date

Thanks for the input


----------

